# where can I learn to raise a show puppy?



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

hello everyone, Im a Golden Lover who live in Toronto. I'm very interest in the golden comformation show, but I have lack of knowledge about it. Dose someone know any lesson which can learn these kind of knowledge?
Thanks!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to GRF. I'm not one into showing but we have lots of members here who do. Hopefully they will step up to the plate and give you some pointers.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

My breeder, Connie Johnson of Ambertru Golden Retrievers, has been a wonderful mentor for me. Before Connie (BC), I had trained & hit the obedience ring for over 20 years but no conformation. 
Perhaps your breeder would be interested in doing the same for you considering that your dog would be representing their kennel name. 

As far as learning more about conformation goldens, hit the show circuit & talk to the exhibitors/handlers/owners of goldens being shown. (Handlers will probably be too busy to talk to you during the show but try after)

To find a show in your area , check out Canuck Dogs or the CKC website. (There is a show in Belleville on the 23, 24 & 25th with 17 goldens reg'd. My puppy "Razz" and "Blue" from Arcane will be there with bells on!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> My puppy "Razz" and "Blue" from Arcane will be there with bells on!


Oh Dear ..Blue just asked me if he really needs to wear BELLS!!!!! : He said "Mom I am not a cow"!!!!!!! LOL ...Considering he still has NOT found his TUX! he may be a bit overdressed with the bells!!!!! 

OP: I agree go to shows and watch, finding a mentor is wonderful! Your breeder is the best place to start!!!


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Welcome to GRF. I'm not one into showing but we have lots of members here who do. Hopefully they will step up to the plate and give you some pointers.


:wavey:thank you～


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

Gwen said:


> My breeder, Connie Johnson of Ambertru Golden Retrievers, has been a wonderful mentor for me. Before Connie (BC), I had trained & hit the obedience ring for over 20 years but no conformation.
> Perhaps your breeder would be interested in doing the same for you considering that your dog would be representing their kennel name.
> 
> As far as learning more about conformation goldens, hit the show circuit & talk to the exhibitors/handlers/owners of goldens being shown. (Handlers will probably be too busy to talk to you during the show but try after)
> ...


thanks for sharing this imformation to me. I hope can see your puppies on the belleville show. I hope I can learn it from my breeder, but he is live in BC.


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

hope I can find a mentor in the future. Thanks everyone


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

While there is no substitute for classes and mentors, may I suggest two very good books for beginners? There's some great information in each one:

SHOW ME! by D. Caroline Coile
The Absolute Beginner's Guide to Showing Your Dog, by Cheryl S. Smith

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> While there is no substitute for classes and mentors, may I suggest two very good books for beginners? There's some great information in each one:
> 
> SHOW ME! by D. Caroline Coile
> The Absolute Beginner's Guide to Showing Your Dog, by Cheryl S. Smith
> ...


thank you,I will buy the two books


----------

